# My Best Window Bottle



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 28, 2016)

I hate to put it in my loose window (wind rattles it well), but since I built my lizard a cage (which is quite close to the window) it will not be able to fall and break (we hope).


Citron strap-side flask:

Has some bubbles in it:

A nice tooled piece:

I think it has a nice light wash of color.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice colored flask, I would use shelf stickum also, its too pretty to risk breaking.....Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 29, 2016)

I have not heard of the product.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 29, 2016)

I think it is just double sided tape, but I have neard of what is called Removable Museum shelf attachment glue, have no idea of where you would get it, Lowes and Home depot carry double stick tape though.......Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 29, 2016)

That's a fantastic color


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

